

CheerLights - dmor
http://www.cheerlights.com/post/14288332111/call-or-txt-cheerlights-for-the-latest-color

======
dmor
I guess there is a live stream of the tree lighting up in different colors,
but I haven't seen anything (yet):
<http://www.austinrobertson.com/projects/index.htm#live>

~~~
nothans
Just send a Tweet to @cheerlights with a color in it and all of the connected
lights in the world will change to that color. Also, the apps for iPhone,
Android, Chrome, and Twilio will also display, read, or announce that color
too.

------
nothans
CheerLights is a network of lights connected to Twitter! All of the lights and
apps that are subscribed stay in sync with each other. We are all connected!

